# Need Opinions on Pedigree



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all! I'm ignorant when it comes to deciphering what the abbreviations mean on these pedigrees. Can anyone look at this pedigree and tell me what kind of dogs this litter would likely produce? We are looking for a family pet - not really interested in breeding, showing or hunting.

THANKS! 

Pedigree: Lea/Jack


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

These pups will be high energy on the go pups who will need a job. Really! AFC or FC are Field Trial Champions, the ultimate in field dog competitors! Very very few Goldens get to this point. OTCH is an Obedience Trial Champion and MACH is a Master Agility Championship a MACH2 is doing all the requirements for a MACH twice. Once again, the pups will be smarter and more energetic than Steve Jobs may he rest in peace.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Selli-Belle pretty much hit all the notes. These dogs will be brilliant, high-energy, and driven to work.


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

So what I'm gathering from all these posts, (on this thread and others I've put out there), that they may not make the best house dogs unless we work with them and give them tons of exercise. Is that your opinion?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If my dog can't be satisfied by mindless things like walks then I'm sure these pups won't be. lol

Not sure what you mean by house pups (they should definitely live in a house) but I would not get one of these unless you plan to work with them.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As I just said on another thread, my highest energy dog ever got the most tired when her brain was exercised with training. Just a thought, here, but you keep on coming up with pedigrees of dogs that would suit someone looking for an OTCH dog or a MACH.. these are dogs bred with a big brain...


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> As I just said on another thread, my highest energy dog ever got the most tired when her brain was exercised with training. Just a thought, here, but you keep on coming up with pedigrees of dogs that would suit someone looking for an OTCH dog or a MACH.. these are dogs bred with a big brain...


 
I know ... I am finding dogs that are probably going to be high-energy. I think we are looking for a more mellow dog. How can I find a pedigree that would be better suited for our family?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When folks here talk about Goldens being mellow or low energy they don't mean NO energy. Even the mellowest Golden will run and swim and play with your family as much as you want. My Jaro is pretty mellow fellow which is good for me since I am an old lady with bad knees, but he can still be an excellent athlete. Wish I could give him more exercise. But if I had a really high energy pup I would be going crazy. If you have a family, even an active one, unless your kids are at least teens, I think a high energy dog could be too much.
And, I do think different dogs from the same litter can have different levels of energy so you will want to discuss this with whichever breeder you choose.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Honestly, my straight conformation golden was the lowest energy. I was the vet to dogs from her kennel and they were all like her. I would be looking to more conformation lines vs the working lines. I loved my working girl, but it took a year for me to really love her...ultimately, she was a great pet...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, there are different energy levels in any given litter. My busy Laney girl just had a giant brain that had to be stimulated.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just wondering, if you ever gave any thought to all the breeders that were mentioned in your previous threads? Any of them have litters coming up? Or have they not responded yet? Good-Luck in your search!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

From reading what you have said in this post alone,
I am led to believe that you are probably wanting a golden along the lines of a Therapy dog. "Calmer" yet very smart. The golden breed as a whole is an athletic, active, and wanting to please dog. Please, do not assume that if you find a golden from a calmer line that the dog will not be active, as was previously noted by other posters, the calmest golden will still swim, retrieve, and be as active as your family is willing to be.

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

if all you want is a couch potato kind of dog, this is not the litter for you. This litter will produce working/performance dogs.


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Just wondering, if you ever gave any thought to all the breeders that were mentioned in your previous threads? Any of them have litters coming up? Or have they not responded yet? Good-Luck in your search!


We're still on the search! I talked pretty extensively with Topbrass, but I just don't think they're right for us - too high-energy and ready to work. They do have a few litters available right now. The other breeder I was looking at does have a litter or two coming up but they also breed Goldendoodles, so I ended my convo with them. haha!

I'm trying to find a breeder on the east coast with a more laid-back pedigree. I found a beautiful litter in NC - Puppies - and I'm waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hanksmemory said:


> We're still on the search! I talked pretty extensively with Topbrass, but I just don't think they're right for us - too high-energy and ready to work. They do have a few litters available right now. The other breeder I was looking at does have a litter or two coming up but they also breed Goldendoodles, so I ended my convo with them. haha!
> 
> I'm trying to find a breeder on the east coast with a more laid-back pedigree. I found a beautiful litter in NC - Puppies - and I'm waiting to hear back from her.


I think this is an old litter? Would be a great litter....love love Chaos! Try to also contact Chant's owner (which is Abby's sire of the litter). She lives in North Carolina and might could help out.

http://www.chantinfo.com/


----------

